

Godaddy SUCKS, ASP.NET and Discount ASP. - spoiledtechie
http://www.spoiledtechie.com/post/GoDaddy-ASPNET-and-Discount-ASP.aspx

======
eli
I have no personal experience with it, but doing .NET on a shared host just
sounds like a world of hurt.

~~~
icey
I do have experience with it, and it is _painful_.

If you're going to host an Asp.NET site; do yourself a favor and get a
dedicated box to do it with.

